# got a bearded hen 7.5" beard



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

this morning I got a bearded hen. First one I have ever seen. She has a 7.5" beard and no spurs. Some might even call it an 8" beard.


----------



## love the outdoors (Mar 24, 2009)

id be a son of a gun i shot me a bearded hen with an 8 inch beard first time i saw one to lol u copied me


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice work!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

It doesn't look like a hen to me, that 2nd pic shows red and blue tones on the head unless the color in the pic is not accuracte. Hens have a drab brown head. The multi-coloration of the feathers on the neck and chest is not hen like. Sure it just wasn't a gobbler with no spurs, that happens sometimes. 


Either way, good job and congratulations!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

she came in with a Smokey gray hen just a clucking and a putting. Then she half strutted a bit and began pecking my hen deke. She was not happy about the b-mobile.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

EdB said:


> It doesn't look like a hen to me, that 2nd pic shows red and blue tones on the head unless the color in the pic is not accuracte. Hens have a drab brown head. The multi-coloration of the feathers on the neck and chest is not hen like. Sure it just wasn't a gobbler with no spurs, that happens sometimes.
> 
> 
> Either way, good job and congratulations!


looks like a hen to me. That pic does make it look different than what it really is. She had a thin beard, no spurs at all and small body size. The head sure looks like a hen.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

That's definitely a hen......congratulations Fred! :coolgleam


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

yep, small snood, no waddles, no spurs, small body and tail. But, a 7.5" thin beard. I have no doubt its a hen. Plus she came in just a clucking and a putting.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

EdB said:


> It doesn't look like a hen to me, that 2nd pic shows red and blue tones on the head unless the color in the pic is not accuracte. Hens have a drab brown head. The multi-coloration of the feathers on the neck and chest is not hen like. Sure it just wasn't a gobbler with no spurs, that happens sometimes.
> 
> 
> Either way, good job and congratulations!


I would have to say the same from what I can see of the neck in the second picture. I have never paid any attention to a hens tail so I do not know if they will fan out like a toms in the first picture.

I have seen one tom that had no sign of having even a black spot where the spurs should have been.

The beard is a lot heaver than most hen beards I have seen.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks just like a bearded hen I shot years ago, she also had an 8" beard. Congrats!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

thanks everyone!


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

If thats a hen she did a great job to look like a tom. Maybe its a morfadike or a crossdresser:yikes:


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

for those of you that think that is not a hen - you better be careful at what you shoot.

I really dont think a tom would only weigh 10-12 lbs with a 7.5" beard and no spurs.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

That bird looks exactly like the hen I shot in the fall. The hens have a fan that is like a toms they just very rarely ever fan it out, and it isnt as big as a toms fan. They also have blues and red colors in their heads they just look grey as there is not as much color as a tom has in the spring. If you hunt in the fall you will see that tom and hen heads are actually pretty close in color when it isn't mating season, toms just have more red than a hen does. 

Fred too bad the smokey grey didn't have a beard because that would have been really sweet. Anyways congrats on a nice bearded hen!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I have seen the smokey gray for about 3 or 4 years now. I wish she would throw a smokey grey male.!!


----------



## Rev Doyle Israel (Feb 26, 2001)

Nice bird...........

rev Doyle


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Good job, nice bird!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

